# P. Nyererei confirmation?



## jprime84 (Apr 14, 2010)

I asked this question in the general forum, but perhaps here is a better place for discussion. I got this fish thats 2 inches, 2.5 at most. It was labeled as nyererei, but I dont know anything more than that. Hopefully you victorian experts can chime in on what I have here. All pics are the same fish.


























this last one was washed out by camera flash


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

It could be P. nyererei but at this size its really too difficult to tell and without some ladies for him he may never colour up fully. I can't say that it isn't a nyererei, the shape seems right, but until it fully colours up it is impossible to tell for sure.


----------



## jprime84 (Apr 14, 2010)

I will be sure to update the photo in a week or so. I am seeing the vertical bars darken almost daily though, even if slightly.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Try posting one in a couple months. :lol:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi it doesn't seem to me to be a P. nyererei but as said before a couple of pics in next month would help to confirm.
xris


----------



## jprime84 (Apr 14, 2010)

Same fish - he (i think) colored up a lot tonight after I added food. It is certainly the most moody one in my tank. Its easier to see the color in the fins against a dark background.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Once again, it will be almost impossible to tell until he's a full blown adult.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

here my male p. nyererei mwanza at 2" but he is now at 2.5" no new pics. of him yet. sorry the pics totally sucks.










here my female mwanza at 1.75" now 2" no new pics of her yet .


----------

